# Snow?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I have heard that there is a winter storm watch for ND. What is up with that?

We had 75 for the LOW yesterday, and my AC unit been running for 3 days now down here.

Crazy weather...

I wonder if the local ducks will push out of ND where the snow is??? It could prove interesting for hunting the next couple of weeks. :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Supposed to get 6-8 in. here.But the ground isn't frozen and it's supposed to be in the 60's by the weekend.It might push out some smaller ducks....but the mallards will still be here.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dear Lord, thank you for the blessed six months of openwater fishing, I enjoyed every day of it. Despite this early cold snap, please be kind to the pheasants this winter. I will endure the misery of the cold weather seasons with your blessing. Amen.

I have also baked you these cookies as an offering unto you, if you would like me to eat them for you, please give me no sign at all......thy will be done...argm..argm...argm.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Travery, I like your avatar. Elisha Cutberth is the hottest peice of tail I have ever seen. HEATH


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's the reason I hate that woman, I can no longer watch the girl next door because of her.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hope this weather jump starts the migration train up north a little. Getting in the fields could be interesting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We are getting clobbered up here.Heavy snow with 30-40 mph winds.Almost all the schools in the area are closed.

Good thing this isn't Sat.The SW has gotten over 12 inches already.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife talked with her parents this morning, they are 20 miles north of Minot. I guess they have been without power for 5 hours or so...., 3 inches of snow - freezing rain/sleet now with 40mph winds and Minot got 7 inches ... everything is shut down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're plenty white over here in Bismarck, I'd guess 4 inches of REALLY heavy stuff and it's still coming down.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Not too bad here yet, maybe 2 inches on the ground with most of it melting, wind is sure howling though and sounds like it will get worse as the day goes on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

All I can say it was adventurous chasing birds this morning. Got a little hairy. Glad I had a shovel. Pulled off the main road and thought I had driven into a snow bank. Nothing like doing 15 in a 70 mph zone.

Now I have to go outside and make snowmen with the girls. Ahhhh to be 3 and 2 again!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I bet you were begging to get out there and make snowmen :lol: Stll a little rain off and on here in fargo. I would rather have a little snow, this rain sux


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

Interstate 94 west closed from Mandan to Montana border
Associated Press
Published Wednesday, October 05, 2005
BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) - About 155 miles of Interstate 94 west from Mandan to the Montana border was closed to traffic Wednesday morning after a major winter storm brought heavy, wet snow and strong winds that snapped trees and power lines, canceled classes and left vehicles in the ditch.

"It's really treacherous _ heavy, deep snow. Visibility is just really poor. It's so heavy that vehicles just can't push through it," Highway Patrol Capt. Mark Bethke said.

"I've got semis all over the place, stuck," said Lori Moldenhauer, who works at the Tiger Discount truck stop along Interstate 94 in Dickinson.

RELATED CONTENT 
Some Black Hills roads closed due to heavy snow 
No travel advised in the Dickinson area 
Major winter storm hits North Dakota 
Storm alert map

"In the parking lot, I've got semi's pulling off the interstate because they can't make it anywhere because its' a whiteout out there," Moldenhauer said early Wednesday. "I've got travelers stuck here in cars _ they can't see going down the road."

The Highway Patrol also advised no travel in the Minot and Rolla areas in north central North Dakota. Schools were closed in much of the north central and western parts of the state, including Minot State and Dickinson State universities.

Montana-Dakota Utilities spokesman Dan Sharp said power outages were reported from Miles City, Mont. to Bismarck, after the heavy, wet snow snapped trees and power lines. He said crews had been out all night trying to restore power.

Don Kuntz said it took him 3 1/2 hours to drive from Bismarck to Dickinson on Wednesday morning, and he stopped to help stranded drivers.

"I should have stayed in Bismarck," he said.

"We've got equipment out working, but it's wet, heavy snow and it's going to pack, and it's going to turn to solid ice and we're not going to be able to keep up with it," said Alan Walter, Minot's public works director, in advising no travel in the city.

The National Weather Service said it a report of 12 1/2 inches of snow around Halliday and 10 inches at Fairfield, north of Belfield in Billings County. Minot reported between 8 inches and 10 inches, the weather service said.

The Dickinson area could get about 10 inches of snow by Wednesday night, when the storm was expected to move out, forecasters said.

The state had 90 degree temperatures just a few days earlier. Bismarck reported 92 degrees on Oct. 1, National Weather Service meteorologist Harlyn Wetzel said.

The heavy snow avoided Bismarck, which had rain throughout Tuesday night and light snow the next morning.

In Rugby, street department worker Dan Bolk said he and his co-workers were ready for the snow. They normally prepare in early October, he said.

The city of about 3,000 has about a dozen miles of streets to plow during the winter, Bolk said. "We're tired mowing grass, raking leaves," he said. By Christmas, he said, they likely would be tired of the snow as well.

Wednesday's storm was expected to taper off Wednesday afternoon and move out of the state by the weekend.

By Friday, the weather service said, high temperatures were expected to range from the lower 50s in the northeast to the mid-60s in the west.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup the girls are a good excuse to get out and make snow men. :beer:

The post that MossyMO just did sums it up. The snow is really heavy and think. Even in 4 wheel drive I was having big problems off the man road. Glad I was not pulling the trailer. I would either be in a ditch or it would be sitting off the road or in a field somewhere.

I hope no one is in a boat right now.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

it's not a good situation in minot. Trees down all over. We lost 3 of the 4 in our yard this morning(big branches just can't handle the wight, the tree stands, but branches cracking off). First crack was at about 4:15 am. Powerlines are in peril. I'm now at work, family had to evacuate to a neighboring home.

Roads are bad. And guys in 4 wheel drive seem to be the worst. Just cause it's 4 wheel drive guys doesn't mean you can take the whole road. I was driving my impala to work and a car was next to me on the 4 lane on 16th st. Saw a pickup flying up fast and he split the difference going right in between us (luckily i think both of his saw him and made enogh room...barely) and started going sideways right after getting by. That reminds me, i still have to wipe.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh but what a morning hunt it was boys...A buddy and I got our limit of mallards and pinners last night and did it again this morning. They're on the grill right now and damn do they smell good!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is fargo due for some snow anytime here? Just wondering because last time I went to school and it stormed, my car flooded!! haha. Its like I still get psyched for the first snowfall. But yea I get sick of it after a couple weeks!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.kmot.com/weather.asp

Check out the skycam...


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

ND Radar


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Built a snowman over 6ft tall and the wind just knocked it over.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha poor guy. Atleast you tried.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Built a snowman over 6ft tall and the wind just knocked it over.


You mean you didn't get out today! :roll:

Just kidding! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > Built a snowman over 6ft tall and the wind just knocked it over.
> ...


Of course I got out this morning. It was just an early trip back home!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------

